# Ecig Suggestion



## Alex92892 (3/11/14)

Hi there,

I would greatly appreciate some advice.

I am traveling to the states soon and want to kick the smoking habit, so I thought I'd get onto ecigs. I was on the disposable ones for a week awhile ago but they werent really good.

I am quite confused as there are so many on the market and done want to order something and land up with a paper weight.

I want something that can ideally fit in my pocket (travel with), something "classy" maybe black in colour. Ideally but not a must something that hides the liquid. Not a fan of the seeing the liquid.

Any help will be greatly appreciated and which stores to order from would also help.

I leave in 18 days 

thanks for the advice

-Alex


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Most welcome to the forum Alex.

The only device that I know of that "hides" the liquid, other than disposables, is a Reo, which is mechanical device with somewhat of a learning curve having to build your own coils, battery safety, etc. Can be done, but in the short time you have available you probably need a mentor in the form an experienced Reo vaper helping you. Reo stock should be available tomorrow at www.vapourmountain.co.za. Further reading here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Another exciting option will be the e-grip by Joyetech. I believe www.eciggies.co.za will be getting that in shortly. Maybe @Silverbear can give us a more precise timeline. Many videos on Youtube on the e-grip, e.g.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex92892 (3/11/14)

Thanks for the reply Andre,

I'm looking for something more like this: http://eciggies.co.za/eCiggies_Kits/eCiggies_EVOD

Is that one any good?

Looking for something simple that I can use and maintain.


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

No, 2 batteries and 2 clearomisers are perfect, but you need variable voltage batteries for more power. This will make all the difference in your vaping experience imo.
My recommendation: Get 2 of the following kits: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ombos/products/mini-protank-and-spinner-2-kit

EDIT: If you do not like the mini protank 3, you can also get 2 EVODs at VapeClub with 2 spinners2. Just look at the pricing - think the kit works out at a very good price. Of course, I would recommend the mini aspire nautilus as the best clearomizer on the market currently, but given your preference above have not included in my recommendation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silverbear (4/11/14)

Alex92892 said:


> Thanks for the reply Andre,
> 
> I'm looking for something more like this: http://eciggies.co.za/eCiggies_Kits/eCiggies_EVOD
> 
> ...



If what you are looking for is hasel free, then I am going to highly recommend the Joytech e-Grip, in my opinion it does not get more hasel free than this new device, I has to be the easiest device to fill that I have ever had too fill. Once you have the wattage dialed in to your liking, which is not hard to get set in, it becomes the most hasel free device I have had to vape from. If I was asked to recommend a starter device for a new vapor, it would most definitely be the e-Grip. It is small and very compact and carries lite and small in a pocket.


----------

